# Arsonists destroy listed building in Grimsby



## Badoosh (Jun 6, 2009)

On the way back from an explore in Lincolnshire, we noticed smoke pouring into the sky near Grimsby town centre, arriving at the site we realised it was a building that we had considered documenting a few hours earlier but decided against due to the amount of chavs loitering. The building was an old warehouse on Garth Lane, part of the old West Haven Maltings & Garth Buildings, & has been a feature of the Grimsby landscape since the eighteenth century forming part of the towns early port before the dock extensions to the north.

Link to the news reports;

http://www.thisisgrimsby.co.uk/news...tion-Town/article-1050161-detail/article.html

http://www.thisisgrimsby.co.uk/news/save-lives-stopping/article-1053046-detail/article.html


Yet another piece of important heritage destroyed by mindless idiots :icon_evil


----------



## extrogg (Jun 6, 2009)

Makes your blood boil..totally senseless..

Girls as well..!! 

The local authourity are just as much at fault for allowing the building to become derelict and vulnerable to mindless acts of vandalism.


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jun 6, 2009)

this sort of thing is flaming annoying indeed.


----------



## graybags (Jun 6, 2009)

*Grrr*

Bloody irresponsible if you ask me, they'll probably get a slapped wrist though

G


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 6, 2009)

Bring back capital punishment, not in this case tho, but a few weeks in a workhouse wouldnt go a miss 
The whole country's gone soft, people can get away with anything nowadays, which is mostly to blame, and why people do these kind of things.
Punishment should be exactly what it says, not a short spell at her majesty's pleasure with pool tables, tvs, dvds, sky etc, get them out repairing roads, building schools and hospitals etc....

Sorry, rant over, back to topic, but it does seriously fcuk me off...... :icon_evil


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 6, 2009)

extrogg said:


> The local authourity are just as much at fault for allowing the building to become derelict and vulnerable to mindless acts of vandalism.



It's not their building.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a bloody crying shame and makes me very angry. 

A quote from the article talking about another building previously torched...
"Firefighters attempting to tackle the fire were pelted with stones by youths at the scene."

Now I'm not in any way an aggressive person, but for just one second I had visions of spraying a machine gun on them after reading that...at the very least they should have had the hoses turned on them! It can't even be excused as having a bit of fun...nasty little fuckers! :icon_evil

Sorry about the language, btw, but that's how angry I am.


----------



## extrogg (Jun 6, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> It's not their building.



My mistake..however who ever owns it should take responsibility.


----------



## james.s (Jun 6, 2009)

> Firefighters attempting to tackle the fire were pelted with stones by youths at the scene.





> starting the blaze “for a laugh”.



The Firemen should have turned their hoses on them, or even better turned their hoses off and let the little scumbags perish in the fire they started. 
This stuff makes me really angry. All these little miscreants will get for it will be a racially equal, health and safety checked, sexually unbiased non-contact slap on the wrist.
For god's sake!


----------



## magoo² (Jun 7, 2009)

Such a shame as it was realy nice inside there Just down the street from me that.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 7, 2009)

Senseless, mindless, ignorant wanton Destruction.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 7, 2009)

Another Grade 2 listed building arsoned. :icon_evil Makes my blood boil!

Half the bloody parents nowadays, haven't got a clue what their kids are doing, or even where they are. All they're bothered about, is as long as their out of the house, and not under their feet, they don't care where they are or what they get up to. 

Even the parent's don't take any notice of the police, or any authority. It's time both the kids and the parent's were made accountable. And caning in schools should be brought back, capital and corporal punishment should be brought back, and hanging etc. 

Then maybe the country would be able to get back on it's feet, and people feel safe both in their homes, and on the streets.

*sorry for going off on one, makes my blood boil how some parent's pass the buck, then if the kids do get to court etc, they get let off with an asbo. No deterrent anymore. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## james.s (Jun 8, 2009)

> capital and corporal punishment should be brought back, and hanging etc.



:yes:
I know plenty of people who deserve it.


----------



## Tieljo (Jun 9, 2009)

Quite a coincidence Badoosh! I was also thinking about a little explore in there a couple of days before. There was a fair bit of chav activity around then as well.

I'll go get some photos of the damage at some point, it's terrible really, they were actually quite nice buildings. I believe they were attacked a few years ago, but there's been a lull in the past few years, shame that they had to be destroyed even more. 

It means security will be rather tighter around the building I think.

Tieljo


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 9, 2009)

Arson is a pretty nasty charge and definite jail for the offender with heavy terms
handed out especially if it includes endangering life..

Given all the checks that are made these days even for the most mundane jobs a charge like that if proved could effectively screw your life up totally.

No doubt the little scumbags will have taken numerous videos of the fire on their phones and probably bragging about it.. a sure fire way to get caught.

the old adage, "loose lips sinks ships " springs to mind.

That will sober them up no end...


----------



## james.s (Jun 9, 2009)

Tieljo said:


> It means security will be rather tighter around the building I think.



Is there even a building left to keep secure?


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Feb 4, 2013)

Living only just a 5 mins walk from this place, its still looked like it was only on fire yesterday! such a shame


----------



## Bones out (Feb 4, 2013)

Foxylady said:


> That's a bloody crying shame and makes me very angry.
> 
> A quote from the article talking about another building previously torched...
> "Firefighters attempting to tackle the fire were pelted with stones by youths at the scene."
> ...




100% agree, liquidate the bastards......


----------



## krela (Feb 4, 2013)

This is an almost 4 year old thread...


----------

